# أسئلة وإجابات صوتية تهم كل أسرة مسيحية _ للقس داود لمعى



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2010)

* 
أسئلة وإجابات صوتية تهم كل أسرة
 للقس داود لمعى:*







*هل محبة الخطيب تتعارض مع محبتي لربنا *



*  كيف نتخلص من عادة التدخين  ؟*




*ليه              ربنا خلق الجنس؟*



* صداقة ولد وبنت *​ *

 إمتى              أتكلم مع بنتى عن الجنس؟ 
 

 
هل يليلق الرقص فى الأفراح؟ 
 

 ما              المانع ان تتزوج المسيحية من غير مسيحى؟
 
 

ماذا عن الزواج العرفى ؟


واحده مخطوبة ولكن لها علاقات آخرى؟


 ليه  			بنصوم ؟  


الهزار  			مع الولاد بالأيد  ؟


هل المرأة نجسه فى أثناء الطمث ؟ 


كيف نعالج الخوف ؟


 كيف نبسط الأهوت للأطفال ؟ 

*
​
*االتحرش الجنسى؟


 داخلى  			طاقة نحو الجنس


االشذوذ الجنسى؟ 


العادة  			السرية؟


عن أحلام اليقظة عند الشباب؟ 


 بخصوص قضية الشواذ بالخارج. 


 عن المعجزات والخوارق ومتي نصدقها؟ 


 هل يمكن الزواج من امرأة طلقت بحكم المحكمة؟


لماذا لايسمح للسيدات الدخول للهيكل  ؟


 مشتاق لحياة الطهارة كيف اصل اليها؟ 


منقول
*​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جداااااااااااااااا

فعلا تهم كل اسره مسيحيه 

انا بجد فخوره بيك اوى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااااااااااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مهم وجميل ورائع

شكــــــــــرا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> جميل جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> فعلا تهم كل اسره مسيحيه
> 
> ...


يارب يخليكى لينا يا أمى
مستهلش تشجيعكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم وجميل ورائع
> 
> شكــــــــــرا
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك​


آمين
أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة


----------



## نغم (24 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يبارك خدمتك اخى العزيز 
بجد شى رائع وموضوع مميز كالعادة بركة الر تحفظك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> الرب يبارك خدمتك اخى العزيز
> بجد شى رائع وموضوع مميز كالعادة بركة الر تحفظك


ربنا يخليكى أستاذتى
أشكرك لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------

